# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ماذا تعرفون عن الشيخ أحمد منصور ال سبالك

## الذليل لربه

ماذا تعرفون عن الشيخ أحمد منصور ال سبالك

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11582

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t112867/

----------

